# Any suggestions on how to get "experience"?



## tpendley (Feb 29, 2008)

I live in Northwest Indiana, have just completed an Associate degree in HIT, am RHIT and CPC eligible and currently looking for employment as a medical coder. The difficulty I am running into is the old "catch 22". I don't have experience, but employers are looking for experience! Any suggestions on how to overcome this obstacle? I appreciate any and all comments. Thank you.
Toby


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 29, 2008)

Try temp employment agencies, see if any employers in the area are signed up for the externship with the AAPC.  See if there are any public health agencies that will let you volunteer.

Keep sending resumes and be diligent!

Good Luck!

Tina


----------



## jifnif (Feb 29, 2008)

I am running into the same problem.  I have ten plus years of experience, but only in radiology.  Everyone wants you to have "universal" experience!!  I have talked with drs and hospitals and they tell me to volunteer or find a part time job w/ a small company!!  I have applied to over 50 places in the last year and interviewed with 5.  Not to discourage you, I think you have to do like Tina said, be diligent.  It has not paid off yet, but I know it will eventually.  I actually have started expanding my searches into auto insurance companies.  I have had a bit more positiveness from them.    Good luck and keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## MishCPC (Feb 29, 2008)

Toby,

I am from Northwest Indiana myself.   The magic word is networking!  Through networking,  one can land a job fresh out of college and without experience.  Nearly all local hospitals require CCS certification or RHIT.   However, there are some medical billing companies around here that do hire CPC.  I am not quite sure what they are (I can find out) and maybe you will have a better luck getting a job there.     I do not work locally so someone else may be of a better assistance to you.   Maybe attend the next local chapter meeting and network with other coders...they may be able to give you a lead.   I wonder if the local physicians/hospitals have Project Xtern programs for new coders. 

Try branching out to Chicagoland....there are more opportunities in that area for CPC coders.  

But do try local medical billing offices.   That is how I landed my first job fresh out of college and newly certified without any experience years ago.   If you like, I can give you the name of company, if you are interested.  I do not know if they are hiring now but it is worth a shot.  Send me a private message if you want to talk more.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 4, 2008)

If you can't find something right away, start calling physician offices and billing services and VOLUNTEER! if you can financially.  I suggest this because it gives you experience and them free labor.  I know of three people who did this and 2 of them worked into regular jobs - one full and one part time.  Internships work great also, but I know its hard to find them in some areas.


----------

